# Anyone else fed up with this thing?



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I can deal with no Android home screen . I can deal with the other crappiness. What I can't handle is no output whatsoever. Don't tell me to restart. No home screen...restart. No output at all...restart. I've never had something so unreliable. If I did it certainly had more than a zero day warranty.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

well I hate to say it but i knew better.  

That and I didn't have a need at all so wasn't tempted just because Tivo slapped their name on it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I have three and one Sabrina. Connected to an Epson 4k enhanced pj, Leeco 4k TV and Toshiba 1080 TV. I use them somewhat daily. I don't really have any issues outside of my one remote not retaining my NAD's receiver info. I have to set it daily or use the living room TV one which doesn't have an issue retaining it. And that was just done because I used the NAD codes for the amp's learning. So funny it retains for that but not on the actually receiver. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

For the TS4K's, I'd suggest you search for the threads about "de-TiVo'ing" the Stream 4K. I run two of these, including on my main TV, and have not seen issues like you describe since I disabled the TiVo apps and removed some other bloatware.

Also, there's this in post #39 in this thread: Stuck on black screen after backing out of apps. Happens once every 2-3 days.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

blackngold75 said:


> For the TS4K's, I'd suggest you search for the threads about "de-TiVo'ing" the Stream 4K. I run two of these, including on my main TV, and have not seen issues like you describe since I disabled the TiVo apps and removed some other bloatware.


Agreed. To this end, here's a list of the things I've done that made it far more usable.

The fact that this particular forum has slowed down quite a bit is an indication that the TS4K is in its decline. There is very little reason to buy it over the Chromecast with Google TV (Sabrina).

While I very much disagree that the TS4K remote is in any way a positive, I get that some folks like it...but you could buy the Chromecast and a third-party remote and still come out ahead over the TS4K in terms of price (assuming you are interested in the Netflix credit) and quality.

Now that there are other options, buying the TS4K is a waste of money (though it was arguably a waste of money from the beginning).


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Pay your money and take you choice ... I like my TS4K .. I did disable the Tivo Stream app and that solved the black screen .. otherwise, completely happy with the TS4K. We also have a Chromecast with Google TV that my wife uses on her TV .. She's happy with the Chromecast .. So we use them both .. but, for me, so far, I like the TS4k better for the things I do ...


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

rczrider said:


> Agreed. To this end, here's a list of the things I've done that made it far more usable.
> 
> The fact that this particular forum has slowed down quite a bit is an indication that the TS4K is in its decline. There is very little reason to buy it over the Chromecast with Google TV (Sabrina).
> 
> ...


Considering most people post more to complain than to say they are happy, it could be slowing down because there are less problems to complain about and people are just using their devices just fine. Most threads are questions to solve things they'd like to do or address a problem they're having. Not many threads about most products going, "so my TS4k worked great today, how about everyone else?" maybe if you bought a new projector, receiver, speakers or something that greatly added to your enjoyment. But this is just a streaming device. After the initial newness wears off, it's a commodity item serving a purpose.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree. People post when they are unhappy. I certainly dont complain a lot. But...realizing its Friday and the is a new Mandalorian on it is really frustrating to look at a black screen rather than baby Yoda. I like the TS4K and dont like whining about it but first the loss of Android home and now a black screen it is frustrating.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> I agree. People post when they are unhappy. I certainly dont complain a lot. But...realizing its Friday and the is a new Mandalorian on it is really frustrating to look at a black screen rather than baby Yoda. I like the TS4K and dont like whining about it but first the loss of Android home and now a black screen it is frustrating.


Well they pushed an update to fix the black screen.

And if you're ever in pinch, you have the voice option to say "watch Mandalorian" and bypass android home. Or just cast it from your phone.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I have never encountered the black screen error but I have de Tivo my 4K and have disabled automatic updates to keep the original Android tv home without the ads .i have disabled prime video,Netflix and any other paid services and just use kodi and syncler app along with plex.Tivo 4K works great for MY purposes but I can understand the frustration for anyone that does not want to go through all the steps I did to make the thing usable.You should not have to go through that much work.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah I liked it at first but it's going out the door in favor of a plain old Chromecast soon.
Until then I have a question: how the hell do I enter the login/password for Disney+? I can't get the onscreen keyboard to come up, so I'm forced to cast from my phone all the time.
What's going on here? Do I have some setting wrong? Please help!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Yeah I liked it at first but it's going out the door in favor of a plain old Chromecast soon.
> Until then I have a question: how the hell do I enter the login/password for Disney+? I can't get the onscreen keyboard to come up, so I'm forced to cast from my phone all the time.
> What's going on here? Do I have some setting wrong? Please help!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


My password is saved to my Google account so it signed in automatically the first time I opened it.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dbpaddler said:


> My password is saved to my Google account so it signed in automatically the first time I opened it.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


It's not just the Disney+ app that has this problem for me. I don't know why the onscreen keyboard doesn't show. Thanks for the workaround, does it work for all apps then I assume?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

MickeS said:


> It's not just the Disney+ app that has this problem for me. I don't know why the onscreen keyboard doesn't show. Thanks for the workaround, does it work for all apps then I assume?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's odd. If the keyboard has an app you can try clearing cache and data and see if that helps.

And it should work for all apps that you have saved with autofill and have a login screen. Prime goes through an activation webpage.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

